# QLD - New moon + Low Tide = Dinner



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

It was an afternoon too good to pass up! Low tide and a day before the new moon meant I had to have a crack. Forecast was for bugger all wind so I shot home after work loaded the yak and got out to my spot. The tide was just about at the bottom. All the weed beds and yabby banks were exposed, perfect!!!










Second cast and I was on. A solid flatty in the mid fifities. He put up a good fight in the shallow water. This turned out to be a sign of things to come for the next 2 and half hours. Most fish were the bigger ones with perhaps 3 out of the 18 odd flattys I caught being under legal size. I also dropped at least 6 including one really good flatty that unpinned itself near the yak before I got a look at her












































I kept my bag limit as I hadnt been out for 4 weeks and fish stocks had been depleted.










Awesome couple of hours&#8230;. Blew away the cobwebs after not fishing for a bit. Has me feeling good for my 5 days up at 1770 coming up this weekend!!!


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Just awesome!

Can't remember how long it's been since I chased frogs. And I think under-rated as a table fish. Well done!


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

Great afternoon catch! Bon apetite


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Excellent fishing Funchy. What's your address, and what time is dinner tomorrow night? :lol:


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

bertros said:


> Great feed of flat-chaps mate... Well done!
> 
> What's the theory behind the low tide and new moon?


I have found the new moon (actually a couple of days before or after really fish well. The bottom 1/4 of the run out tide and first 1/4 of the run in also fish well. Put them together and bingo. Throw in a sunrise or sunset (low light ) and it's perfect.

I write my trip reports and use them as a diary so i can refer back to them and these are the conditions that work well consistently. Well for flattys anyway.


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

kayakone said:


> Excellent fishing Funchy. What's your address, and what time is dinner tomorrow night? :lol:


Hey Trev! I am actually heading up to 1770 tomorrow for 5 days of fishing fun so dinner won't be served for a while yet. Hope to add to the fillet inventory with a heap of reefies ;-)


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

love arvo sessions like that. doesn't get any better. Good stuff


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

salticrak said:


> good work,is their any correlation between the good looks of the fish an angler targets and himself?


Yes there is a direct correlation between the target species and the angler. I was chasing the elusive Brad Pitt fish. The flattys were merely by catch ;-)


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Awesome session. Love attacking the edges of those weed banks on a low tide.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Great fishing mate and an awesome feed you got yourself!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Swing and lizards are a great mix, well done.


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Good session there man


----------



## Happyaz (May 19, 2014)

Nice work mate not only a feed but a hell of lot of fun to
Cheers


----------



## reedy (Oct 31, 2010)

good work mate. good feed and good chewin. will keep an eye out for ya down there.


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Notice funchy, all this flattie talk getting my casting arm atwiching.


----------



## Shortman (Nov 26, 2013)

Fantastic session, they are a few decent size Flatty.


----------

